# Nicotine content vs flavour



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

Good day all

I currently have a Twisp Edge and been smoking it for about a week.
The first day the flavour was awesome - well too me anyways
Don't know if I got used to it but it does not taste so nice anymore so I figured - lets put in the new coil that came with it. Still tastes the same, well to me anyways

Bought a Eleaf 20w iStick and a Mini Protank 3 from GadgetFreak ( forum user ) which is being shipped as we speak.

Now my question is, will a upgraded unit like this enhance my experience? I'm no one for a throat hit I prefer a nice extra flavour mouthful. This will be my last splurge on equipment for a while so just tell me straight if this will be it or if it's just the juice I'm using.


----------



## Mo Khan (13/7/15)

Hey Bru

I was on the Twisp for one year and than started variable voltage , (Vision spinner) than went onto Pro Tank , and now I am sub Ohm

With the twisp, the liquids are awesome , but the unit is not so powerful . I would suggest you get a bigger tank with your istick , than you will feel more flavour and enjoy more 
There are also other liquids that are good, depends on your choice

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

The edge is a VV unit.

Just curious - how does tank size influence flavour ?


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Hi @gertvanjoe 

Many people loved the mini Protank 3
You may like it a lot.

This whole vaping thing is a big journey of discovery - and what works for others may not work for you.

You need to experiment with different gear, different power levels and different juices till you find what you like. Very hard to predict the outcome of your incoming gear for your preferences.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> The edge is a VV unit.
> 
> Just curious - how does tank size influence flavour ?



Its not so much the size of the tank - rather the power, the coil and the shape of the chamber as well as the airflow. Lots of variables but at the end of the day you need to try out a few things to find what works well for you. Everyone is different. Some people like lots of airflow to do direct lung hits - some prefer mouth to lung (like smoking). For some, too much power leads to an unpleasant vape - for others, the power they have is never enough.


----------



## Mo Khan (13/7/15)

@Silver and it always gets better and better ...This Game is all about Discovery and your preference ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

I understand nic content does have an impact on taste?


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I understand nic content does have an impact on taste?



@gertvanjoe - the nicotine itself tastes slightly peppery. You can taste it when you vape high nic unflavoured juice. So some vapers observe that it interferes a bit with the taste of the juice itself. Some vapers say that lower nicotine juice tastes better because there is less interference from the peppery taste of the nicotine.

Personally, I wouldn't really know because the lowest I go is about 9mg but am usually on 12-18mg - so I have not tested it properly for myself. For what its worth I can't really taste much difference in the flavour itself between a 12mg and a 18mg of the same juice. I have a few juices in both of those strengths and the taste itself is pretty much identical to me.


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

Nic to me doesnt taste like anything realy. Unless I get gurgle...kak sleg if you taste it directly... I know guys that wont spend more than china town CE4's because it works for them. You get to a point like alot of us have where nothing you buy doesnt work because you have done your research....you just buy new gear because you can (who doesnt like something shiny). I can tell you now that i have spent countless hours on this site and many others doing research and i have yet to be dissapointed..sure we can help you but you need to remember its our opinions and not facts. That setup you are refering too in my opinion might be very good but i have not had that combination cross my lips yet. Also its vaping now.....plz there is no smoking on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Good day all
> 
> I currently have a Twisp Edge and been smoking it for about a week.
> The first day the flavour was awesome - well too me anyways
> ...



You will notice a difference to the better when using the istick and protank. And the protank coils can be rebuilt. Now find your nearest vape shop that sells 28 gauge kanthal and either rayon or organic/japanese cotton. Um wait maybe i'm going too fast. Where you located? Maybe there's someone near you that can throw a few rebuilt coils at you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

Secunda


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Secunda


Will let you know but i might have to go there some time this week..will bring some kanthal etc if i have to go..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

Wow cool, but sad part is I work for a living. Where everyone in Secunda works for a living. Where you need gate passes to enter.... if you have a delivery note from a registered vendor ...


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Wow cool, but sad part is I work for a living. Where everyone in Secunda works for a living. Where you need gate passes to enter.... if you have a delivery note from a registered vendor ...


I also work for a living ill make a plan, bribery is big in SA


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

Good luck on bribing them  Here when the wrong people gets in, stuff could go up in Vape, and not the nice flavoury one, but smelling like molten metal

https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...!1s0x1eeb12dc232c6f9b:0xd5e8665e3c84809?hl=en


----------



## Mike (13/7/15)

Nicotine does affect taste however it is subtle and you're unlikely to notice it


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Wow cool, but sad part is I work for a living. Where everyone in Secunda works for a living. Where you need gate passes to enter.... if you have a delivery note from a registered vendor ...


 I have a pass and code. Medical needs updating. Acually just checked pass expired lol. Guess I'll have to post it back and redo the silly safety course again and medical when I'm next called to go.


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/15)

I'm on 6mg nic and if I try 18 and 12mg I taste nic. A slight bit of flavour on 12 but the taste of nic is overpowering. So my tastebuds have recovered from the long abuse of analogs and are doing their jobs properly. I'm sure given enough time on 12mg my tastebuds would fatigue of the nicotine taste and the flavour would come to the fore again with a monster throat hit that I'm not kean on. I'm happy at 6mg and might move to 3 in a while.


----------



## KB_314 (13/7/15)

Hi @gertvanjoe - I've used (and still own) both of those devices, but never a Twisp Edge. 

The istick is a great little mod and I'm sure you'll enjoy it - most people do. As long as you aren't sub-ohming, 20W is more than enough power and it has good battery life, and it's small. Should last you a while and a great choice imo.

The mini Protank 3 is a budget tank - a good one for the price, with decent flavour. Hopefully you will like the draw because it doesn't sport adjustable airflow. The capacity is also on the small side if you vape a lot (1.6ml I think). I liked this tank personally, but only lasted a couple of weeks before I got a Nautilus Mini. I liked that much more - adjustable airflow and better flavour, but more expensive. The MPT3 offers the ability to rebuild if it interests you. I didn't use mine for that though so not sure how it performs. 

All-in-all, i reckon you'll get a very decent vape from that gear. If you buy more gear later, try a new tank - it'll impact the flavour and overall vape more than a new mod.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

@Gazzacpt . You are from the Cape and you come work here. Man o man you are really a jetsetter. What you do ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/7/15)

@KB_314 Thanks for this info


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Good day all
> 
> I currently have a Twisp Edge and been smoking it for about a week.
> The first day the flavour was awesome - well too me anyways
> ...


You may have a case of vapers tongue, try switching flavors on occasion .there are many so called remedies for this, apple cider vinegar (1table spoon) works for me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> @Gazzacpt . You are from the Cape and you come work here. Man o man you are really a jetsetter. What you do ?


Use to based in Jhb in a previous life. The company I worked for did some complicated setup at one of the companies based in there I did all the work and know the site backwards so if there is a major issue its cheaper for them to get me there for a few days than having a tech spend a week there. Its slowly being upgraded so my visits are less frequent and coming to an end. No visits for past year and a half or more. The last one I turned down due to scheduling at my current place of employ. I'm out of that field now and can't say I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Christopher (14/7/15)

As Kev said, seems like a case of Vape Tongue, where the receptors in the back of your nose go dormant for about a week or two while they are adjusting to the new routine of not having tar on them. There are a few remedies for this, there is a detailed post on here somewhere and a 2 min search on google should give you the info that you need.


----------

